# Cams 1v-6p Machine help



## BlingBlingWear (Feb 23, 2010)

I looking for someone that can run a few designs for me setup on the gemmaster software. I have the designs saved as the .yng file and you will need a cams machine to do the transfer. I need about 100 total done. I can supply stones and tape if need be. My machine is down and waiting to get fixed. I have an error code 109 is anyone knows of any advice... And it's not an air problem! Don't know how to change the lower rotary sensor, or have a backup sensor for that matter. Designs are rather simple clear stones done in 6ss, 10ss, 16ss 20ss. 
Thank you in advance
Rob


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

BlingBlingWear said:


> I looking for someone that can run a few designs for me setup on the gemmaster software. I have the designs saved as the .yng file and you will need a cams machine to do the transfer. I need about 100 total done. I can supply stones and tape if need be. My machine is down and waiting to get fixed. I have an error code 109 is anyone knows of any advice... And it's not an air problem! Don't know how to change the lower rotary sensor, or have a backup sensor for that matter. Designs are rather simple clear stones done in 6ss, 10ss, 16ss 20ss.
> Thank you in advance
> Rob


Hi Rob... we tried to reply to your message to us and the message was rejected... for some odd reason it said your inbox was over quota. We would be glad to help! Send us your designs.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

I think error 09 is with the X axis limit SW activated 

Check X origin sensor and limit sensor. (Test X origin sensor working correctly in INPUT menu, IN1.3) You might move your table make sure nothing is in the way of the sensor and try and reset the x axis. I don't know if this is any help but I really think 09 is the X Axis.


----------



## BlingBlingWear (Feb 23, 2010)

Table moves fine already reset xy axis the manual is saying check lower rotary cylinder sensor in 3.IO_R menu. The gun will pick up stone out of feeder but the bottom stone placer does not move back and fourth goes right to the error 109??? I've traced the sensor and it's the lower sensor on the right side of cylinder looking from the back. Not sure if I need to replace it or not. I'm going to do the chargeable phone support and see what they think. Hopefully it's something simple, to fly a tech out it's outrageous!!! Any other ideas??? Thanks for your help


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Check to see if the led light goes off and on when you move the setter nozzle. If it does I think that would let you know if it is sensing the setter nozzle. You can take the two screws off the and flip the sensor over and see the part number. Most of the parts are festo and you can order them on the festo site. The only other problem would be if the wire is bad from the sensor to the board and the sensor is good. Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## BlingBlingWear (Feb 23, 2010)

I have an extra festo sensor that is on the gun, but I don't have one that is on the rotary cylinder which is only visible from the back of the machine. I found a vendor for it and it's only like $39 not bad. Lights do fire on them but I still think it's bad...


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Let me know if that fixed it or what it was. Good luck!


----------



## BlingBlingWear (Feb 23, 2010)

It was a valve solenoid that controls the setter. I had to order a new one. It's shot, I got it to work after spraying some wd40 in the solenoid but then stopped once again. I then moved the solenoid to another spot and it followed it. I'm hoping that it will be fixed when the part comes in. Took it apart and tried cleaning it up but worked once again for a few minutes and then stopped. I don't have an air dryer hooked up between machine and compressor just a couple of water separator filters. Big bucks to run a dryer between them....

I appreciate the help.


----------

